# Western Bacon Cheeseburger Fatty with Mega Q-View!!



## teeznuts

I’m not big on fast food but I have a weakness for the Western Bacon Cheeseburger served at Carls Jr. I believe Hardees in the Midwest serves it also. The burger is served with bbq sauce, cheese, bacon and onion rings and it is known for oozing messiness. Carls Jr uses hot women in their commercials for their messy burgers. I have included a couple pics for those unfamiliar with the Western Bacon.

For my fatty I used 2 lbs of ground beef flattened out and seasoned with lawrys. I spread a layer of bbq sauce, velveeta for the ooze factor, BBB from my recent smoke, onion rings and shredded cheddar. Seasoned the outside with lawrys and into the MES at 225 til it reached 160. It was delicious and as you can see by the velveeta creeping out the thermometer hole, the ooze factor is present. Enjoy the view!

2 Carls Jr ads


----------



## meateater

LIZABETH !!!!!  Lamont, ???    Lord that's  a burger!


----------



## rowdyrawhide

I just ate and my mouth is watering on that one.  Well done.  Bravo


----------



## smokinstevo27

HAHAHHA! I was thinkin the same thing! 
Thats Awesome TEEZNUTS! I may just have to try that one.


meateater said:


> LIZABETH !!!!!  Lamont, ???    Lord that's  a burger!


----------



## roller

Well what the h3ll...Now ant that something...


----------



## SmokinAl

That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## alblancher

Is it technically a fatty if the bacon is on the inside?   Great looking grub and you did a great job putting it together.


----------



## Bearcarver

Looks Awesome Teez!!!!

I'l take 2 Fatty sammies.

Be careful you don't drip any on your wrist, or any other place. You might have to get that young lady to help clean up!!!

Bear


----------



## miamirick

teez  that is a nice looking fattie i think i just drooled can you send your assistant over for a cleanup


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Teeznuts,man what are you doing,Shhh,don't let them know it's that easy


----------



## teeznuts

Thanks everyone!
 


alblancher said:


> Is it technically a fatty if the bacon is on the inside?   Great looking grub and you did a great job putting it together.


For me it's just personal preference not to do the bacon wrap. IMHO I get less smoke penetration in the meat with the bacon on the outside.




Bearcarver said:


> Looks Awesome Teez!!!!
> 
> I'l take 2 Fatty sammies.
> 
> Be careful you don't drip any on your wrist, or any other place. You might have to get that young lady to help clean up!!!
> 
> Bear


Looks like she knows what she's doing.


----------



## teeznuts

miamirick said:


> teez  that is a nice looking fattie i think i just drooled can you send your assistant over for a cleanup


I bet that woman has sold them a whole bunch of burgers with that ad.


----------



## fpnmf

Awesome!!!!

  Craig


----------



## pittman

WOW, what a great idea! Slice, put between a roll, eat...done!  Great job!


----------



## Bearcarver

teeznuts said:


> For me it's just personal preference not to do the bacon wrap. IMHO I get less smoke penetration in the meat with the bacon on the outside.
> *Exactly!!!  I thought about leaving spaces between the Bacon slices to allow smoke to get through to the meat, but your way is better---Put the Bacon inside & don't block ANY smoke !!!  Like the man in the commercial says, "Brilliant!"*
> 
> 
> Looks like she knows what she's doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree on this too!
> 
> Bear


----------



## realtorterry

So what was the final verdict? Did it taste as good as Carl's?


----------



## teeznuts

realtorterry said:


> So what was the final verdict? Did it taste as good as Carl's?


It was even better because Carl's bacon can't come close to my home smoked Buckboard Bacon!


----------



## teeznuts

I tried a couple fatties with bacon "semi" wraps where it almost looked like a checker board leaving gaps for the smoke. IMHO the fatty came out looking goofy colored from the gaps and just wasn't as much to my liking as when the bacon is on the inside.


----------



## bmudd14474

MMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmm yummy.


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks Teez !!!

Bear


----------



## troy fuller

Awesome!!  I was wondering about eliminating the bacon wrap, but the end result looks more like a burger.  This is a great idea . . . where is the cute chick licking up the Velveeta?


----------



## azron

Looks good.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Does it make it easier to roll with 2# of meat into a 1 gal bag (thicker) or harder?


----------



## alaskanbear

HUBBBA-FRIGGIN BUBBA  <<raises hand for his order..

Rich


----------



## teeznuts

Troy Fuller said:


> Awesome!!  I was wondering about eliminating the bacon wrap, but the end result looks more like a burger.  This is a great idea . . . where is the cute chick licking up the Velveeta?


I'd be the most popular guy on SMF if I knew.




AzRon said:


> Looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it make it easier to roll with 2# of meat into a 1 gal bag (thicker) or harder?


I use 2 lbs on all my fatties whether they're sausage or ground beef. I have a bad habit of trying to use too much goodies for the filling so 1 lb tends to be too thin to hold it all in. I have filling tearing through the meat. 2 lbs ends up being thicker which means meatier and it keeps the goodies inside. Its also helpful when I want to mix 2 different flavors of sausage for my breakfast fatties since they come in 1 lb chubs. Just mix 2 chubs and it's good to go.


----------



## steve-o90

Lol looks soooo delious me n my wife r goin to get the stuff tonite to try it lol kinda reminds me of burger kings rodeo burger


----------



## michief

I skip the wrap a lot of times myself. That is one awesome looking Fatty my friend... well done!


----------



## teeznuts

You'll have to let us know how it turns out.


----------



## pgsmoker64

That is an awesome looking fatty!

Now I'm definitely hungry...thanks!

Bill


----------



## steve-o90

Def will n ill add pics


----------



## rtbbq2

Ya gotta love a fatty no matter how the thing is cooked............


----------



## rtbbq2

Ya gotta love a fatty no matter how the thing is cooked............


----------



## isucyclone

Wow! Saving this recipe for sure! Thanks for sharing


----------



## hova1914

bump: gotta remember this one


----------



## bob bramlett

ABOUT HOW LONG DID THAT BEAUTIFUL PIECE OF HEAVEN TAKE AT 225?  IF I DID 4-5 FATTIES AT THE SAME TIME WOULD IT TAKE LONGER ?


----------



## sqwib

I am so glad this got Bumped.

Awesome Freak'n Hunk of meat.


----------



## steve-o90

Hey I'm cookin it now....just fired up the grill n send pics as soon as I'm dne lol forgot to take pics of the get together was doin 50 things at once had to clean grill n grates and cook bacon n onion rings n startin the smoker but will show before n after pics!!!


----------



## steve-o90

image.jpg



__ steve-o90
__ May 11, 2013





 
The end result of filling n rolling sry rolling in suran wrap stinks lol it was too big


----------



## steve-o90

image.jpg



__ steve-o90
__ May 11, 2013






At n hour of smokin n cheese is oozing out lol


----------



## steve-o90

image.jpg



__ steve-o90
__ May 11, 2013






Only 2 hrs in n cheese is oozing out everywhere lol


----------



## steve-o90

I'm at 152 intetnaly


----------



## steve-o90

Btw I smoke it with hickory chunks n a few apple chips ill let y'all kno what the fam n friends think off it after it's dne!!! I'm at 2hrs n 10mins rite now as we speak lol


----------



## steve-o90

image.jpg



__ steve-o90
__ May 11, 2013


















image.jpg



__ steve-o90
__ May 11, 2013






Great!!! The friends n fam loved it thanks great idea!!!


----------



## wvugrad00

I tried this fatty yesterday and while we made the end result work I have a question.  How were you able to roll the fatty without the ground beef breaking apart?  That was my problem, when I started to roll it up, the ground beef broke up.  What I ended up with fit better on a hotdog bug than a burger bun.  The end result was delicious but next time I would like to know how to roll that up without breaking apart.  I have never had that problem with a pork fatty.


----------



## tatuajevi

Oh my lord, that looks amazing. I'll need to try this one for sure!


----------



## hangin1

I agree this is definately going on the list of great food ideas that I have seen on this forum to try. Seeing awesome food like this and a few others makes me wanna get a smoker even more. Hope all have a great weekend!


----------



## teeznuts

wvugrad00 said:


> I tried this fatty yesterday and while we made the end result work I have a question.  How were you able to roll the fatty without the ground beef breaking apart?  That was my problem, when I started to roll it up, the ground beef broke up.  What I ended up with fit better on a hotdog bug than a burger bun.  The end result was delicious but next time I would like to know how to roll that up without breaking apart.  I have never had that problem with a pork fatty.


Sorry for the late response. I havent been on here in a while. I find that using the zip lock bag helps keep the beef together. I roll the fatty by bringing the right and left side of the zip lock together in the middle. I use my fingers to seal all ends of the beef together. Once it's sealed I keep it wrapped tight in the zipl lock and then roll the zip locked fatty back and forth on the table which seems to help keep it together. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bearcarver

teeznuts said:


> Sorry for the late response. I havent been on here in a while. I find that using the zip lock bag helps keep the beef together. I roll the fatty by bringing the right and left side of the zip lock together in the middle. I use my fingers to seal all ends of the beef together. Once it's sealed I keep it wrapped tight in the zipl lock and then roll the zip locked fatty back and forth on the table which seems to help keep it together. Hope this helps.


I'm still drooling from the first time I saw this. Do you still have that clean-up assistant in the picture.

Bear


----------



## teeznuts

Hey Bear I wish! It sure is good to have you back here.


----------



## Bearcarver

teeznuts said:


> Hey Bear I wish! It sure is good to have you back here.


I thank You!!!

BTW: Did you ever click on the "Bacon Cheeseburger" in my Signature?

That's how they're actually made.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## hambone1950

Awesome! Great alternative fatty for us beefaholics ! Excellent presentation , too. Thanks for sharing. :2thumbs:


----------



## little smokey

That is my favorite burger of all time except for the DOUBLE western bacon cheeseburger.  I am totally maing this on the weekend.


----------



## tomnt369

That looks insane!!! I'm gonna try that this weekend. Thanks.


----------



## rtbbq2

Sure looks good. Going have to make a few fatties one of these days. It's been too long....


----------



## billyj571

awesome job need to try that one this weekend


----------

